# anubias floating free?



## fozzy (Feb 21, 2006)

I've got a tank where I have suction cupped anubias to the back wall (dark blue suction cups on dark blue background) and it looks kind of nice. You can see the roots shooting down to the sand, and the leaves reaching up for the light.

One anubias cup came loose and it's been floating around for a week. That also looks kind of neat as the leaves provide shade and the hairy roots hanging down from the plant make the tank look kind of wild and natural.

I know anubias are very hardy, and I also know they don't like their roots down in the sand. I am wondering if anyone else has let anubias float without the roots touching anything at all, and how the plants did like that.

I might buy a few more anubias to float if you all think the plants will do fine.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have some waiting to be planted that are very unhappy floating. And note that they DO like their roots in the sand...it is only the rhizome that should not be buried.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Mine get dug up frequently and they suffer. I try to plant the roots and cover that part with a rock. Depends on who jerks on it then.


----------



## fozzy (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey, that's good info. I really kind of figured you would all say "it makes no difference."

Important distinction that they like rhizome unburied but roots BURIED!

Thanks, guys!


----------

